
R.I.P. Bitcoin. It’s time to move on - mdariani
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/01/19/r-i-p-bitcoin-its-time-to-move-on/
======
jordigh
> We need to learn from successful open-source technology projects such as the
> Linux Foundation, which is thriving largely because it has proven its worth
> as a neutral body to govern all manner of open-source projects that grew too
> big for small groups to manage in a casual manner.

The Linux Foundation is a particularly bad example of a good citizen. Here is
how it is _not_ neutral: it gets lots of funding from VMWare. The Linux
Foundation used to be a large donor for Software Freedom Conservancy. VMWare
and Conservancy are engaged in a GPL lawsuit. End result: conflict of
interest, and the LF pulls Conservancy's funding.

VMWare has managed to manipulate the Linux Foundation into fostering a GPL
violation.

------
therobot24
Not that this is a good or well researched article, but r/bitcoin is reacting
as expected:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/41oerz/rip_bitcoin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/41oerz/rip_bitcoin_its_time_to_move_on/)

